

How to Turn Around the U.S. Tech Economy in One Week - known
http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2004/pulpit_20040226_000453.html

======
mattjaynes
The lead is seriously buried (last paragraph). After rambling about moving to
India he presents his "plan" to turn around the economy:

"Next week, Every venture capital firm in America should take five percent of
its available funds and invest that money with best deals they've all had
sitting on their desks for months. It doesn't matter what the startups are.
Give them the darned money, which I calculate to be about $5 billion spread
across a thousand new companies. It isn't tax money, government money, money
taken away from education or Medicare. Its just money that was already
intended for high-tech investment - money that probably would have been lost
anyway. INVEST IT! Stop trying to pretend you are so smart or that your input
and board membership really makes a difference (it doesn't - you heard it here
first) and write the checks."

Sounds oddly like the reverse of:
<http://www.snopes.com/politics/gasoline/nogas.asp>

------
lunaru
Probably tl;dr for the internet crowd these days, but I agree with the end
conclusion.

Mr. VC, remember that silly startup you didn't want to fund because it
actually targeted a niche market with paying customers? Well, I've got one for
you, except you preferred Facebook applications and poke-me widgets.

Time to fund real businesses.

